# UAE no more tax free country



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

Recently heard that from next month there will be slightly change in tax system ?


----------



## LarryDSO (Sep 20, 2017)

Just an excise tax on unhealthy drinks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The UAE has never been a tax free country.

Its an Income Tax free country.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shafiqaaarif said:


> This may be rumor or not. This is only because taxes are levied in KSA in recent months. i think this is the reason of this uncertainty.


There is no uncertainty!
VAT is coming to the UAE on 1st January 2018 - fact.
Excise tax on tobacco products, carbonated drinks and energy drinks is coming to the UAE on October 1st - fact.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> There is no uncertainty!
> VAT is coming to the UAE on 1st January 2018 - fact.
> Excise tax on tobacco products, carbonated drinks and energy drinks is coming to the UAE on October 1st - fact.


You forgot the tax on stupidity - thats the highest tax in the UAE.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

There has been a 5% tax on imported goods for a long time, we just pass that cost on to the customer, VAT will be another 5% added to the cost for those of us who buy stuff here.


----------



## Da.nie (Jul 4, 2017)

I think this is a great move since it will help some people to stop drinking carbonated drinks because of the additional cost


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Da.nie said:


> I think this is a great move since it will help some people to stop drinking carbonated drinks because of the additional cost



Perhaps they should then increase the cost of all fattening foods/takeaways/sweets/deserts infact anything high in sugar I honestly think it won't make any difference whatsoever and people in the newspaper have said they will keep buying them


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Reddiva said:


> Perhaps they should then increase the cost of all fattening foods/takeaways/sweets/deserts infact anything high in sugar I honestly think it won't make any difference whatsoever and people in the newspaper have said they will keep buying them


I don't smoke so no effect on me there but I do like diet drinks including sugar free Redbull. It will not stop me from buying diet soft drinks but that 100% on Redbull will probably mean I bring in even more 4 Hour Energy drinks from the US, 7 Aed was expensive but 14 makes it really not worth it although it makes a big difference in my morning workout.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Da.nie said:


> I think this is a great move since it will help some people to stop drinking carbonated drinks because of the additional cost


 I dont see that happening really.. but lets see.. the stats of the companies will tell and we can rely on good old gulf news to pass on the info soon


----------

